# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  DUBROVNIK, 6.i 7.11. ponovljene radionice

## Indi

Radionica o porodu i Mala škola dojenja (6.11. i 7.11.)

Budući da smo prošlotjedne radionice morali otkazati zbog bolesti predavačice, one će se održati ovaj tjedan. Isto mjesto, isto vrijeme. Više informacija pročitajte u nastavku i prijavite se putem naše Facebook stranice RODA Dubrovnik ili na broj telefona 099 31 77 086. Zbog tehničkih poteškoća, prijave ne možemo primati putem e-pošte.

 U četvrtak,  6. studenoga 2014., s početkom u 17.00 sati, u prostorijama Razvojne agencije Grada Dubrovnika – DURA (na Pilama, preko puta hotela Hilton), u Dubrovniku, održat će se Rodina radionica o trudnoći i porodu.  Radionica je namijenjena svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima. Ovom radionicom željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.  Rodina radionica je prilika za razgovor o tome zašto je porod fiziološki proces, kako s vama surađuju vaši hormoni, kako se u optimalnim uvjetima vaša zdjelica širi za prolaz djeteta, zašto je štetno rano rezanje pupkovine i zašto je kontakt koža na kožu važan za dijete i za vas.
U petak, 7. studenoga 2014., u 16.00 sati, također u prostorijama Razvojne agencije Grada Dubrovnika − DURA, održat će se radionica o dojenju.  Predviđeno trajanje je 2 sata.  Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice za dojenje, a pozvane su trudnice i njihovi partneri.
Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka molimo da se prijavite na broj telefona 099 31 77 08  ili putem naše Facebook stranice RODA Dubrovnik.
Sve dodatne informacije mogu se pronaći i na našim Facebook stranicama ‒ RODA Dubrovnik te na službenim stranicama udruge RODA - Roditelji u akciji - www.roda.hr.

----------

